# XSL-Zeilenumbruch



## PHPbubu (27. März 2006)

Wie mache ich einen Zeilenumbruch mittels XSL-Tag, ich möchte jedoch keine HTML umbrüche, da das Ausgabedokument ein Textfile ist.

thx4help bubu

Nachtrag: Wenn ich es mit einer Variabel versuche, oder den Text direkt ausgebe, geht es nicht 
	
	
	



```
<!--Vars-->
 <xsl:variable name="CRLF" select="'  '" />
```


----------



## kle-ben (22. September 2007)

Hatte gerade das selbe Problem und hab festgestellt das es sich mit
einem einfachen 

```
<xsl:text>
</xsl:text>
```
beheben lässt.


----------

